
Show HN: Save Notes in Markdown Directly in the 'New Tab' Page - plibither8
https://github.com/plibither8/markdown-new-tab#markdown-new-tab
======
rubenvara
It's a great and useful idea, plus I love the minimalist black and white
theme! Congrats!

Maybe it's just me or maybe it's a bug, but I'm trying it in Firefox and, with
Power Mode enabled and Shaking disabled, it still shakes everytime I type.

~~~
plibither8
Hey, OP and developer here.

Thanks for your feedback. I'll be getting time to work on this later on in the
day, and I'll have a look at this issue/bug. It'd be great if you could also
create an issue on its GitHub repo so I can better track the issues. Thanks
once again :)

------
nimitbhardwaj
really nice

